# Excessive cecotrope...



## nosaeniltiac (Jun 14, 2014)

Simba is six and a half years old. He's always had beyond perfect check ups, and this is something I've noticed within the passed few weeks. I thought it'd just pass but it hasn't. There's so much cecotrope everywhere, all over the floor, carpet, in his cage, but not in the litter box. It is completely intact so he's not even attempting to eat it. He's been on the same food his whole life, always has hay and he gets fresh greens and such regularly. This is abnormal for him and I am worried. What could be causing this? What should I do?


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Jun 15, 2014)

Rabbits usually produce cecotropes at the same time each day, often at night. They are sometimes called "night droppings", but in pet rabbits, it is dependent on their daily routine and feeding times. The rabbit eats them straight from the anus so in a normal situation you will not see them. The only clue that your rabbit is producing them is seeing your rabbit duck its head down under its body and then sit up chewing.

A diet too high in carbohydrates, protein, or sugar can upset the balance of bacteria in the caecum causing the production of too many cecotropes. The rabbit ignores these extra dropping as they contain unneeded nutrients and they become stuck in the fur or squished on the floor instead.

This is most commonly a result of too much dry food or too many processed treats. In which case, you can resolve it by reducing the amount of pellets and increasing the amount of hay or feeding higher fibre/lower protein pellets. Here is a food comparison chart for rabbit pellets: 

http://www.therabbithouse.com/diet/rabbit-food-comparison.asp

Healthy diet: 
http://www.therabbithouse.com/diet/components-rabbit-diet.asp

Several conditions can cause a physical impediment to eating cecotropes, including arthritis, an injury, or obesity. These all make it difficult for your rabbit to bend correctly to collect them and they will generally ignore them if they fall to the floor. Dental problems and illness can also affect rabbit's desire or ability to eat the cecotropes. I would first suggest lowering the amount of pellets and treats he gets and offering more hay, hopefully that helps  He is getting older, and since he hasn't had a change in diet it could be something else, not related to his diet like stated above.


----------



## nosaeniltiac (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Larsy2002 (Jul 31, 2014)

Great advice I am did the exact same thing with my bunny.

Less pellets more hay


----------



## ladysown (Jul 31, 2014)

OR... rabbit is too fat to reach them. 
OR has an unknown injury causing problems with reaching for them.

Has a diet too rich in protein possibly as well.


----------

